# FreeBSD 7.4 packages from installer



## Azerbaijan (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi everybody, I have recently begun to learn FreeBSD. I have installed FreeBSD 7.4. I want to install what else package but there is a message "This is disc #1, package "whatelse package" is on disc #2. Would you like to switch discs now?" Then I press yes there is a message "Please remove disc #1 from your device and add disc #2". What do *I* have to do to install package? Thanks


----------



## chatwizrd (Mar 14, 2013)

Why are you using FreeBSD 7.4 it is no longer supported. You should try a newer version of FreeBSD. The error means it wants cd #2. You should download the 2nd cd or install the software you want after you install the OS.


----------



## fonz (Mar 14, 2013)

Azerbaijan said:
			
		

> w[red]W[/red]hat [red]do[/red] i[red]I[/red] have to do to install [red]the/a[/red] package?


You have to do exactly as it says. FreeBSD 7.4-RELEASE (old as it is) comes on _three_ discs. When the computer asks for disc 2, then perhaps inserting disc 2 is a good idea.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 14, 2013)

FreeBSD 7.4 became unsupported on February 28, 2013. Install at least FreeBSD 8.3. If you have a reason to stick to FreeBSD 7.4, what is it?


----------



## Azerbaijan (Mar 17, 2013)

What version should *I* download to install package without problem?


----------



## Azerbaijan (Mar 17, 2013)

I download FreeBSD 9.1-release-i386-disc1.iso, is it right?


----------



## Beastie (Mar 17, 2013)

Packages are not included in the CD-ROM anymore. Since 8.x (IIRC) only the DVD includes packages. However due to a recent security issue, most packages didn't make it for 9.1-RELEASE.

In any case, *-RELEASE* packages are by now mostly out-of-date, so your best option is to

Get either FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-*-disc1 or 9.1-RELEASE-*-memstick;
Install *-STABLE* packages through the Internet.


----------

